# The most Brave and Crazy Photographer, BUT It works



## surapon (Jan 5, 2015)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/video/animals/man-halts-charging-elephant/vi-BBhnVYa?ocid=mailsignout

Ha, Ha, Ha----I do not want to laugh, But want to cry, because I love my life better than just one MASTERPIECE of Photo.
Surapon


----------



## Northstar (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow...that was pretty incredible!!

Thanks Surapon!
North


----------



## candyman (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes, crazy! He got lucky. You just can't trust animals.
Though I am curious about his photo. Will it be good framed and sharp....


Thanks for sharing


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 5, 2015)

I think I would have flinched a bit... and slipped on that large pile that suddenly appeared behind me.


----------



## Besisika (Jan 5, 2015)

candyman said:


> Yes, crazy! He got lucky. You just can't trust animals.
> Though I am curious about his photo. Will it be good framed and sharp....
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing


I think the basic of point and shoot is not the quality, it is the story.
He can tell his story to anybody and back it up with his photo. Look, when I was young and stupid.
I wish, I had the chance, when I was young and stupid.


----------



## TeT (Jan 5, 2015)

He did not just stumble on a mad elephant. Too jovial and relaxed for that to have been the case...

Still it was a charging elephant regardless...


----------



## candyman (Jan 5, 2015)

Besisika said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, crazy! He got lucky. You just can't trust animals.
> ...




Yes of course
I excluded the sarcasm tags because I thought it was obvious. Hence the dots


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 5, 2015)

surapon said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-us/video/animals/man-halts-charging-elephant/vi-BBhnVYa?ocid=mailsignout
> 
> Ha, Ha, Ha----I do not want to laugh, But want to cry, because I love my life better than just one MASTERPIECE of Photo.
> Surapon



Please do not try that with an African Elephant 

FWIW I think he missed the correct moment to take the shot. It did require something with massive wide angle though.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 5, 2015)

I had a very similar thing happen to me, but I didn't provoke it. I was walking through the jungle in Laos and I surprised this elephant, she was startled and charged me but I stood my ground and she calmed down.

Here is the resulting photo, not a classic by any means but as has been said, the story and experience adds far more to it for me personally.

P.S. It is with a 16-35 on a 1D.


----------



## surapon (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you, Sir/ Madame = all my friends.
To answer this post. If I face to face with elephant, I would rather face the Tame/ Hand feed Elephant like the Photo below
Have a great Monday.
Surapon


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 5, 2015)

It is amazing how these large animals can maneuver through dense forests... and as quietly as they do!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 5, 2015)

Call me skeptical. The whole video looks like it is staged with a trained elephant and the guy that takes the video is waiting to take the video.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 5, 2015)

surapon said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-us/video/animals/man-halts-charging-elephant/vi-BBhnVYa?ocid=mailsignout
> 
> Ha, Ha, Ha----I do not want to laugh, But want to cry, because I love my life better than just one MASTERPIECE of Photo.
> Surapon



Have to admire his stamina. However, I think he's crazy. An African Elphant would surly have trampled him as someone else remarked.

I tried something like this with a rhinoceros during a Walking Safari in the tall grass in South Africa many years ago. I was terrified - but stood my ground because my guide told me to. We stood looking at each other for ages (felt like that at least). I could have stretched my arm out and touched its nose. 

I took a couple of pictures after asking the guide if it was ok. But I forgot to focus, so the pictures I took were so OOF that they were worthless... :'( 

I learned the difference between a white (the one we met) and black rhino that day - a black rhino encounter being potentially lethal.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 5, 2015)

Incredible ! That guy looks like one nieve dude to me. And no, I don't think that was staged.

Private : I had no idea you were such a cool guy. To casually snap off a frame filling ultra wide shot of an angry elephant about to rip your head of takes some doing ! Not even any shake - well not much !


----------



## yorgasor (Jan 5, 2015)

I would love to be the guy taking photos of the guy getting charged by an elephant. I'd rather not be the guy getting charged though. Even if I get the shot, I'd have to walk all the way back to the car with soiled shorts.


----------



## weixing (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi,
Hmm... In such close encounter situation, standing your ground might be the best choice... anyway, you won't be able to outrun an elephant, but you must be really brave to stand your ground when an elephant charge at you... 

Have a nice day.


----------

